# Suggest a laptop USB to 5.1 channel external sound card.



## nipunmaster (Aug 15, 2012)

I have to connect a set of 5.1 speakers with my laptop, to get surround sound from movies. Now my laptop only has one HDMI output which i will be connecting with my hdtv, which does not have any 5.1 or optical output. So i want an External USB sound card for my laptop, so that i get TRUE 5.1 output from my laptop's usb port. I saw the Creative sound card, but its too costly. I want something for around 500-800 rs. Please suggest something.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Aug 15, 2012)

You won't get it at that price. which laptop you are using? some laptops can output 5.1 through the headphone/mic jacks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2012)

there is no cheap option for TRUE usb 5.1 sound card.i know some dell laptops(higher model like xps) have this feature of outputting 5.1 audio using 3 audio ports(2 headphone+1 mic) or 1 mic port using a S/PDIF (mini-TOSLINK) adapter to connect a S/PDIF cable.
XPS 17 3D (L702X) How to connect 5.1 speakers - Laptop Audio Forum - Laptop - Dell Community


----------



## nipunmaster (Aug 16, 2012)

I have an ASUS K53SJ laptop. I saw this product on eBay and I want exactly like this one.
*jto.tinxi.us/images/2800101-1.jpg
*jto.tinxi.us/images/2800101-2.jpg
External Sound Card 5.1 Surround USB Powered Laptop Notebook PC Adapter Audio 837654140130 | eBay


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2012)

let me make it clear for you.no $18 usb soundcard is a TURE 5.1 audio sound card.all these cheap sound cards may have 5.1 output(analogue or s/pdif) but they do not output original 5.1 audio from laptop.they just receive & process 2.0 standard audio & then up mix it to a fake 5.1 output.if you want a REAL 5.1 audio USB card then it will cost you at least ~4000,reason being such cards have onboard a 5.1 audio decoder chip & that is why they are costlier.


----------



## nipunmaster (Aug 16, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> let me make it clear for you.no $18 usb soundcard is a TURE 5.1 audio sound card.all these cheap sound cards may have 5.1 output(analogue or s/pdif) but they do not output original 5.1 audio from laptop.they just receive & process 2.0 standard audio & then up mix it to a fake 5.1 output.if you want a REAL 5.1 audio USB card then it will cost you at least ~4000,reason being such cards have onboard a 5.1 audio decoder chip & that is why they are costlier.


then can anyone please suggest me a way of listening true and good quality sound on a 5.1 speaker set, using my laptop or tv. Now the problem is that my tv does not have optical or 
5.1 audio output. It only has 2.0 audio out. It does have HDMI ARC, but i dont know if its any useful. So please suggest me something with which i can watch HD movies through HDMI from laptop to tv and listen to 5.1 surround sound from the speakers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2012)

only way i see is connect tv to laptop using hdmi.then use another HDMI(ARC) to connect TV to an audio/video receiver(like in a home theater/HT system) with HDMI input.however it will be very costly(talking about 5 figures here).so in the end only option is getting a Rs.4000-5000 creative usb card or building a HTPC(my recommended option) which will be more useful in the long run.there is a reason why people still mainly use HTPC or normal PC system to watch movies(or expensive HT system)instead of simply using laptop.


----------



## nipunmaster (Aug 17, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> only way i see is connect tv to laptop using hdmi.then use another HDMI(ARC) to connect TV to an audio/video receiver(like in a home theater/HT system) with HDMI input.however it will be very costly(talking about 5 figures here).so in the end only option is getting a Rs.4000-5000 creative usb card or building a HTPC(my recommended option) which will be more useful in the long run.there is a reason why people still mainly use HTPC or normal PC system to watch movies(or expensive HT system)instead of simply using laptop.


5 figures is definitely i cannot even i can think of. building a htpc is out of scope because i already have a good desktop and getting another one is out of scope. What if I buy a HD Media Player like the Asus O! Play. Can anyone share experience with them. And if I can use them with my current scenario?


----------

